# possible SHTF situations



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Economic collapse & Martial Law are probably the most realistic things that can happen within a few years or months, if not weeks. 

If anyone has any other SHTF situations that could happen at a moments notice. Let me know


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Yellowstone could explode. Asteroid could impact. Multiple large earthquakes on west coast or central US. Solar flare/CME. WW3. world wide pandemic. You could lose your job.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not really worried about economic collapse or martial law. There are a whole lot of things that will kill you quicker, like an epidemic or pandemic of some super flu, or other disease that will kill you in less than a week, of which there are many. With our world now a global community, that's a lot scarier than economic collapse. 

How about a super volcano that blows it's top and blasts a trillion tons of ash into the air sending the world into a volcanic winter for 5-10 years. Many of these volcano's are long over due for eruption, and if you think that this couldn't happen tomorrow, you should do some more research. I don't mean to sound disrespectful, but there are so many things that can happen, that can turn the world upside down at a moments notice. That's why most of us prep for general survival and not for just one particular event.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

For me personally, its important to be prepared for the everyday stuff (car breaks down, flat tire, grizley bear in the front yard, ect) and then slowly put away for what I think is comming, I dont think its going ro be one big event. I think its going to be a long series of new normals, boiling the frog till one day you wake up and vry few people habe jobs or enough to eat, violence is the norm, and only those that are self sufficient, who can produce their own food and power, have any degree of real liberty. Those and the very wealthy. 

Fortunately, homesteading is a lifestyle that appeals to me..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

never trust a fart after coffee n bran muffin some days...sht...well not fan..


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooch said:


> never trust a fart after coffee n bran muffin some days...sht...well not fan..


Now that right there is some good advice.. dont ask how I know..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...at a moments... notice you might be stuck in traffic...dont trust it dude...sht...well no fan...again...not a _movement_ you wana make..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

FatTire said:


> For me personally, its important to be prepared for the everyday stuff (car breaks down, flat tire, grizley bear in the front yard, ect) and then slowly put away for what I think is comming,


For too many people, one of these events is a SHTF event simply because they didn't prepare for it. Flats & car breakdowns are not freak happenings, they are normal & expected, we just don't know exactly when they'll happen. We prepare for the expected disruptions in life first then for possible SHTF senerios.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A worldwide pandemic could start at any time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Where is Jerry? His list is as complete as one can get. It can also produce similar results to that bran muffin.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> ...If anyone has any other SHTF situations that could happen at a moments notice. Let me know


For the first time ever, the wife's balanced her checkbook...if she did this then I'd know for sure SHTF or a lightning strike was coming.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We prep mainly for grid-down due to whatever cause. Our goal is 5 years worth of preps for 10 (yea I know that's a HUGE undertaking but others in the group are doing similar goals). 

Bub is a diehard Walking Dead fan so he wants to learn the katana like Michonne and already sees himself like Carl  so that's something we have to look into.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Volcanoes, super or otherwise do not erupt without warning. Eruptions are preceded by an increase in seismic activity, weeks even months prior and even then it's impossible to predict the magnitude of the eruption until it actually happens. An impact event won't be without warning. The biggest question there is where will it hit? Huge earthquakes do strike out of the blue. A CME is basically out of the blue, but we do have a little time between the event on the sun and the impact a day-ish later. Weather related events are somewhat predictable and fortunately are fairly transient and more of a colossal nuisance than a long term SHTF situation, but can be life threatening none the less. 
As to martial law, economic collapse scale situations, people can make SWAG predictions but we won't know until they happen.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Iafrate said:


> Volcanoes, super or otherwise do not erupt without warning. Eruptions are preceded by an increase in seismic activity, weeks even months prior and even then it's impossible to predict the magnitude of the eruption until it actually happens. An impact event won't be without warning. The biggest question there is where will it hit? Huge earthquakes do strike out of the blue. A CME is basically out of the blue, but we do have a little time between the event on the sun and the impact a day-ish later. Weather related events are somewhat predictable and fortunately are fairly transient and more of a colossal nuisance than a long term SHTF situation, but can be life threatening none the less.


That's comforting if you're not one of those paranoid folks that doesn't trust our government to monitor the situation effectively &/or alert the citizenry in a timely manner.  some folks don't trust the govt to do anything competently.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> That's comforting if you're not one of those paranoid folks that doesn't trust our government to monitor the situation effectively &/or alert the citizenry in a timely manner.  some folks don't trust the govt to do anything competently.


Fortunately, the folks at USGS are competent, they care about what they do and understand the ramifications of screwing up, which affects them just like the general public. The people who monitor the seismographs and make sense out of all that geologist stuff don't have a political agenda other than ensuring they get it right.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

dixiemama said:


> We prep mainly for grid-down due to whatever cause. Our goal is 5 years worth of preps for 10 (yea I know that's a HUGE undertaking but others in the group are doing similar goals).
> 
> Bub is a diehard Walking Dead fan so he wants to learn the katana like Michonne and already sees himself like Carl  so that's something we have to look into.


I like walking dead because it really can make ya think . A lot of ppl shrugs it as bs but you can learn from anything if you have the mindset .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone ping Jerry D Young...

He'll be able to supply a list of 1,329 different SHTF scenarios!!!

.
.
.
.
Along with 231,845 different ways, tools, methods, supplies and processes on how to handle each of them!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We REALLY need to be able to tag people here! Sometimes we just need specific answers from specific people.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> We REALLY need to be able to tag people here! Sometimes we just need specific answers from specific people.


Jerry already has "_THE_ List" of every possible scenario anyone can think of!! 

He just needs to copy and paste it on here


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I found myself making a rookie mistake just this week. I was driving out West on business and was not keeping my gas tank at least half full all the time. At one point my partner and I were driving for nearly three hours before we saw a gas station of any kind. A couple of hours later the little station would not have been open at all. 

I feel that the worst case scenario for all of us is being caught away from home with little prospect of getting home whatever the circumstances are. The thing we all have to keep in mind is the more we think we know the more vulnerable we are to letting our guard down. GB


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

FatTire said:


> For me personally, its important to be prepared for the everyday stuff (car breaks down, flat tire, grizley bear in the front yard, ect) and then slowly put away for what I think is comming, I dont think its going ro be one big event. I think its going to be a long series of new normals, boiling the frog till one day you wake up and vry few people habe jobs or enough to eat, violence is the norm, and only those that are self sufficient, who can produce their own food and power, have any degree of real liberty. Those and the very wealthy.
> 
> Fortunately, homesteading is a lifestyle that appeals to me..


Pretty silly to be a prepper ready for TEOTWAWKI but not ready for a flat tire or storm...all those guns and ammo aren't that useful so long as the rule of law endures.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The most probable event for people these days is identity theft. And if you don't think that's a SHTF scenario, then talk to someone who went through it. You're lucky if it only takes ten years to resolve everything. And that "identity theft insurance" still makes you do all the legwork. 

Credit monitoring is after the fact. Fraud alerts are only as good as the merchant checking your credit. 

We chose to have credit freezes on all three credit bureaus. Every now and then I have to temporarily lift a freeze; but, those lifts are few and far between. It's a lot less troublesome than trying to fix the damage after it happens.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with several of the other posters on here that sometime personal SHTF scenarios are over looked and may need some attention.

I had this happen to the wife and me just 2 days ago. We were in Omaha getting breakfast and when we returned to the car it wouldn't start (when I turned to key nothing would happen). Now I take very good care of my vehicles and the last time I was away from home and had any kind of car troubles was maybe 8 years ago.

So, on the spot I had to come up with a plan to get us home. The plan was to pull all the appropriate fuses and check them and then check the relays and even switch some to find a good one. After about 20 mins of playing this game I had to go to plan B. Have to car towed to a shop and have them look at it. We rented a car to get home.

The next day the shop called and said that the ignition switch had failed. Some electronic pieces inside had broken off and had fail to send the proper signal to the computer.

When it was all over the bill was $750.

This made me realize that I needed to keep a list of towing companies, mechanic shops, and I will add to this hospitals and locations and then keep the list in the glove box of every vehicle.

I have never had an ignition switch go bad on any vehicle I've owned and could not have been expecting it. So this was a black swan for me.

You can prepare for SHTF, but it's the ones that you don't prepare for that you keep you guessing. This could be in the thousands of possibilities.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> We chose to have credit freezes on all three credit bureaus. Every now and then I have to temporarily lift a freeze; but, those lifts are few and far between. It's a lot less troublesome than trying to fix the damage after it happens.


Interesting.... need to check into this to see what it entails.

Hmm...

http://credit.about.com/od/privacyconcerns/qt/securityfreeze.htm


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Interesting.... need to check into this to see what it entails.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> http://credit.about.com/od/privacyconcerns/qt/securityfreeze.htm


http://consumersunion.org/pdf/security/securityTX.pdf Explains how to do it. When I need to lift a freeze, I ask the company which credit bureau they use and I can usually lift the freeze online.

The only issue I've had just this year was getting my free annual reports online. Normally there hasn't been a problem; however, when I tried to get TU and then Equifax reports, I couldn't do it online. I called the toll free number and had them mailed to me. I think there was something wrong with the system because I've gotten them online in the past. I order one report every four months instead of all at once which gives me better chances of catching a problem. There is a note at the end of each of the credit reports that a credit freeze is in place.

We've had our credit freezes in place since 2007. Putting a credit freeze on your accounts is the best money you'll ever spend. So what if you have to temporarily lift the freeze every now and then.... at least no one can hijack your credit. And that, my friend, is priceless.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Jerry has a new book out that involves a new threat!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Title is 'Options Are Good'
available on his website for free.
http://www.jerrydyoung.com/st/index.php?page=start


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Economic collapse & Martial Law are probably the most realistic things that can happen within a few years or months, if not weeks.
> 
> If anyone has any other SHTF situations that could happen at a moments notice. Let me know


Not sure what part of the country you live in.

Here in Mississippi, though they aren't a moments notice type of SHTF scenario, but we have hurricanes, tornados, flooding...trust me they are SHTF events.

Like most here, not getting caught flatfooted is the main thing....

Jimmy


----------



## Hector827 (Jan 27, 2014)

What about a zombie apocalypse? Lol no but really. Diseases and wide spread viruses were mentioned on posts but it's true. What about that drug that eats at people and turns them zombie looking like. Thats a new drug being taken up by heroin addicts mainly in Russia, and thats about 2 million heroin addicts! What if one day a drug is created that starts to eat at people's brains and somehow creates the beginning of a zombie apocalypse! I know it could be unlikely, but I'm just saying


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hector827 said:


> What about a zombie apocalypse? Lol no but really. Diseases and wide spread viruses were mentioned on posts but it's true. What about that drug that eats at people and turns them zombie looking like. Thats a new drug being taken up by heroin addicts mainly in Russia, and thats about 2 million heroin addicts! What if one day a drug is created that starts to eat at people's brains and somehow creates the beginning of a zombie apocalypse! I know it could be unlikely, but I'm just saying


I think you are referring to krokodile. It eats the flesh down to the bone and leaves the user looking like an extra from the Walking dead!! Anything to get high I guess. But in a medical pandemic trying to go to work and the store and usual life will be quite impossible with every person you meet possibly being a walking time bomb. And having to deal with people and possibly take home the disease to your kids?? Terrible to contemplate.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Hector827 (Jan 27, 2014)

mojo4 said:


> I think you are referring to krokodile. It eats the flesh down to the bone and leaves the user looking like an extra from the Walking dead!! Anything to get high I guess. But in a medical pandemic trying to go to work and the store and usual life will be quite impossible with every person you meet possibly being a walking time bomb. And having to deal with people and possibly take home the disease to your kids?? Terrible to contemplate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


Nice there you go that's it. Exactly, it would be nuts!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hector827 said:


> Nice there you go that's it. Exactly, it would be nuts!


Yes... but it also sounds as though they become very lethargic... which would mean they would be easy to defeat.

I had a friend who was a cop that said he investigated a vehicular collision from a drunk dude stumbling down the highway in the middle of the night...... his body was so "out of shape" from drinking heavily over decades he just "came apart" when the car hit him. Pieces everywhere. Yuck.


----------

